# Mobile valeting on a bubget



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi guys

Im an experienced valeter with over 20 years in the trade who at present is unemployed and going through the procedure of starting up on my own via the governments New Enterprise Allowance scheme, the budget is at moment £2500 to purchase van, pressure washer, chemicals, ins, etc
I have a Karcher hoover, Sealey buff, micro fibre cloths and various blades, brushes, water magnets etc
Products I will using will be from Autoglym, Meguiars and Valet Pro

Questions


Small van or use the car?

What is the best used small van to purchase - £1200 budget

Generator or not - noise problems with using a generator?

Water supply? could I use say a couple 25L drums with water? probably using a Karcher K4 pressure washer

What other Insurance will I need apart from liability?

How do you guys go about cleaning seats etc and getting them dried?

Is Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner any good?

Do you use a lot of water with snow foam?

Any guys use Gazebos/canopies in the wet weather? if so what company do you recommend? 


If there is anything I have missed let me know please


Shugsi


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

This might help mate http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987&highlight=buisness


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

A van would look more professional.

I don't know about whether you're wheel cleaner is any good, but Autosmart Smart Wheels is very good _and_ very good value for money also.

Personally, I don't think snow foam is a necessity right now for you. You could use a pre-wash, or TFR sprayed on using a pump sprayer.

A good quality awning/gazebo is also probably outwith your budget right now. The ones out of B&Q, homebase, etc, are just not up to the job and break, or bend easily.

Good luck.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

Andy-P said:


> A van would look more professional.
> 
> I don't know about whether you're wheel cleaner is any good, but Autosmart Smart Wheels is very good _and_ very good value for money also.
> 
> Personally, I don't think snow foam is a necessity right now for you. You could use a pre-wash, or TFR sprayed on using a pump sprayer.


Hi Andy

Seems to be lots of conflicting advice on her regarding whether going mobile is good as been reading a few past posts.

I have used Autosmart products in the past and some are good and some not.
I am looking at products that are not going to damage a customers drive etc
.
May I ask why snow foam wouldn't be a necessity right now?

Shuggsi


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

*Small van or use the car?*
van, it's an advertisement

*What is the best used small van to purchase - £1200 budget*
Combo, partner, and the like, but don't make the mistake and buy a small van and not have the space!

*Generator or not - noise problems with using a generator?*
Generator, you can keep it at home if you aren't going to use it!

*Water supply? could I use say a couple 25L drums with water? probably using a Karcher K4 pressure washer*
Bluntly, no!

*What other Insurance will I need apart from liability?*
Inbox Shiny, but you should know what you need.

*How do you guys go about cleaning seats etc and getting them dried?*
A good Vac will sort this!

*Is Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner any good?*
Look at AG or AS

*Do you use a lot of water with snow foam?*
Yes

*Any guys use Gazebos/canopies in the wet weather? if so what company do you recommend?* 
Some do, but I'd just say man up and get your wet gear on!

*If there is anything I have missed let me know*

Lots, but I'd say take a few weeks and research your market and what you need, and don't underestimate your potential!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

shuggsi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im an experienced valeter with over 20 years in the trade who at present is unemployed and going through the procedure of starting up on my own via the governments New Enterprise Allowance scheme, the budget is at moment £2500 to purchase van, pressure washer, chemicals, ins, etc
> I have a Karcher hoover, Sealey buff, micro fibre cloths and various blades, brushes, water magnets etc
> ...


Wouldn't use a gazebo myself,worked out the cons outweigh the pros.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm just thinking of your costs, and how much water you'll be able to carry. I know of a few established mobile valeters who don't use it.

(Personally I think snow foam is over rated and a bit gimicky - _preparing to be shot at dawn for that statement, or post deleted by mod's_.)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

For someone with 20 years experience these are some very amateurish questions :/


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Andy-P said:


> I'm just thinking of your costs, and how much water you'll be able to carry. I know of a few established mobile valeters who don't use it.
> 
> (Personally I think snow foam is over rated and a bit gimicky - _preparing to be shot at dawn for that statement, or post deleted by mod's_.)


Obviously never used a good one that cleans rather than look pretty then


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

*Any guys use Gazebos/canopies in the wet weather? if so what company do you recommend?* 
Some do, but I'd just say man up and get your wet gear on!

Lol...... 'bout right.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

dcj

just to clarify - yeah I am experienced but I am asking once you have washed the seats with the said George I am guessing you leave the seats wet for the customer?...not very professional, In a fixed unit you have the means to dry the seats but not on the customers drive


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Obviously never used a good one that cleans rather than look pretty then


Maybe. Although maybe I'm just a bit old school. A sprayed on pre-wash works for me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think you need to work out why having vast experience that you've found yourself unemployed from the industry and not make the same mistakes. 

Valeting seems to be the new taxi driving. There is too many people trying to jump into the market as they are unemployed or things not great in their job. 

Car washes and valeting business are closing faster than they are opening. Even big busy ones aren't lasting. Clearly there is issues in the market for many. 

It seems to me there is far too much competition in the market between businesses, then you've also got lots of people who are doing it as a sideline. 

It's a tough market to enter.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> For someone with 20 years experience these are some very amateurish questions :/


Explain please....This is going to be my first venture in to mobile valeting so just need some questions answered.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

shuggsi said:


> dcj
> 
> just to clarify - yeah I am experienced but I am asking once you have washed the seats with the said George I am guessing you leave the seats wet for the customer?...not very professional, In a fixed unit you have the means to dry the seats but not on the customers drive


No,dont leave them wet, prespray,agitate and wet vac as per normal, wipe with a towel and with the customers permission leave the engine running and heater on.16 years mobile valeting you pick things up.:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

shuggsi said:


> Explain please....This is going to be my first venture in to mobile valeting so just need some questions answered.


Well for starters you'd use the 50l of water just for the buckets

Second you'd know how to clean seats

Thirdly you'd know that snow foaming uses a lot of water

Hell, I know all that and I rarely clean other people's cars


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> Well for starters you'd use the 50l of water just for the buckets
> 
> Second you'd know how to clean seats
> 
> ...


Good for you mate


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Are you planning on one or two big valets per day or several cars per day? Regular custom is the way to go imo, thats what I do and don't need to advertise nowadays as I have enough regular mini valets per week to keep me busy. Just going for the big stuff means you're forever waiting for the phone to ring.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

dcj said:


> No,dont leave them wet, prespray,agitate and wet vac as per normal, wipe with a towel and with the customers permission leave the engine running and heater on.16 years mobile valeting you pick things up.:thumb:


Thanks for that, I know there are a lot of cowboy valeters out there and having worked within dealerships we always had means to dry seats, it does not look professional leaving the seats wet.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

shuggsi said:


> Good for you mate


Shuggsi, does this not make you open your eyes though?

Throwing yourself into valeting as your full time business is stupid if you don't know what you're doing, and clearly you don't!

These threads come up on DW every month, sometimes weekly!

Go and research your market in your area, but make your area at least a 30 mile radius! So that's a fair amount of research!

Then! Find out what you need to get going, it's expensive, go hit the search section you'll do well in there for business stuff, while you're there search 'Inside Ya Van' you'll get good ideas and you'll see what others carry onboard that you haven't thought about!


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

dcj said:


> Are you planning on one or two big valets per day or several cars per day? Regular custom is the way to go imo, thats what I do and don't need to advertise nowadays as I have enough regular mini valets per week to keep me busy. Just going for the big stuff means you're forever waiting for the phone to ring.


Probally aiming at one to two medium/big valets per day but that can change, I know its hard out there but at this moment in time I have nothing to lose, work in my area is hard to find, well decent full time work, even valeting at main dealers is hard as they only seem to want younger ones these days and not really bothered about experience, had been offered valeting work for a national company but its a daily rate of pay, no holidays, sick pay (like working for myself) but at £47 per day minus chemical/ins deductions and fuel to get there its not worth it


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

dcj said:


> Are you planning on one or two big valets per day or several cars per day? Regular custom is the way to go imo, thats what I do and don't need to advertise nowadays as I have enough regular mini valets per week to keep me busy. Just going for the big stuff means you're forever waiting for the phone to ring.


While this is true, small stuff doesn't profit that well

The big stuff has a LOT better margins

If you are in it for the long haul, you'll want to grow your business, not sit with what you've got :thumb:


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

20vKarlos said:


> Shuggsi, does this not make you open your eyes though?
> 
> Throwing yourself into valeting as your full time business is stupid if you don't know what you're doing, and clearly you don't!
> 
> ...


I have two choices, sit on the dole and hope that work comes my way or bite the bullet and go for it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

shuggsi said:


> Good for you mate


It is good for me indeed

Feels nice to be more knowledgeable cleaning my car than people who have no clue and wreck other people's cars trying to make a few bucks

Just see these same threads over and over


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

20vKarlos said:


> While this is true, small stuff doesn't profit that well
> 
> The big stuff has a LOT better margins
> 
> If you are in it for the long haul, you'll want to grow your business, not sit with what you've got :thumb:


I know its going to be hard and I want the business to grow, been reading past posts regarding doing small cheap jobs to get custom is and most have said that it wasnt really worth it


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> It is good for me indeed
> 
> Feels nice to be more knowledgeable cleaning my car than people who have no clue and wreck other people's cars trying to make a few bucks


Lets not be too harsh.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> It is good for me indeed
> 
> Feels nice to be more knowledgeable cleaning my car than people who have no clue and wreck other people's cars trying to make a few bucks
> 
> Just see these same threads over and over


Oh I have seen that, the ones with all the smart ideas and no sod all


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't advertise touch wood never needed .
Iam trade approved some same it's a gimmick but I and many on dw are trade assured with the same organisation and it helps.
Make a list of what you need double that and some more and keep a wad of money spare for other items you will need.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

shuggsi said:


> I have two choices, sit on the dole and hope that work comes my way or bite the bullet and go for it.


Exactly this. I'm sure the same people digging you out would be digging you out on the "people on the dole" thread.

Is it so hard to give the chap some advice on the questions he's asked. If it falls flat on it'd face it has no effect o you what so ever. At least they are asking for help and probably in the right place.

Jeez some people need to get down off that saddle at times.

OP I hope it works out for you.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Right, so while you're 'on the dole' make use of this time and RESEARCH! 

Find the answers to all of your questions, they ARE there, trust me I've been there! 

Whether it's hope much you charge (local prices) 
Price you get products for - negotiations! 
Your customer base

Don't just buy a van, and the gear and think.... I'm now a successful businessman, look at me I'm a great influence... As you won't go anywhere with it, you NEED to make sure you can survive in your industry :thumb:


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

He is doing the research, and part of his research is here.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> While this is true, small stuff doesn't profit that well
> 
> The big stuff has a LOT better margins
> 
> If you are in it for the long haul, you'll want to grow your business, not sit with what you've got :thumb:


It does at a good price and all in the same place."Happy" with what I have tbh,47 now and don't want to be working hours on end doing detailing work (which would **** my back up anyway). That's the good thing about regular work,you know exactly what you're up against every day and what time you're going to finish,give or take 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Andy-P said:


> Lets not be too harsh.


If I spent 20 years cleaning cars and didn't know how to clean seats or how much water I used then I'd seriously re think what business I should be in

It's not harsh at all, it's honesty


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Andy-P said:


> He is doing the research, and part of his research is here.


By asking the same questions that everyone else asks Andy.

In the last two weeks these questions have been asked 6 times in different threads, all by new members...

Hence the reason why I direct them to the speach tool, it's helped many! Myself included!


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

20vKarlos said:


> Right, so while you're 'on the dole' make use of this time and RESEARCH!
> 
> Find the answers to all of your questions, they ARE there, trust me I've been there!
> 
> ...


I have done 3year financials, cash flow, profit and loss, break even etc, also done a survival sheet to work out what I need to live on, Im in the process of looking at my competitors prices but a couple are doing it with no experience at all, one my ex brother in law, but advertises himself as a "professional valeter and detailer"


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

dcj said:


> It does at a good price and all in the same place."Happy" with what I have tbh,47 now and don't want to be working hours on end doing detailing work (which would **** my back up anyway). That's the good thing about regular work,you know exactly what you're up against every day and what time you're going to finish,give or take 1/2 an hour.


And while this is true and is good for some, two regular customers, that can be a heavy hit.

Don't get me wrong, small profits can sometimes be the most rewarding, but it can take its toll


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

shuggsi said:


> I have done 3year financials, cash flow, profit and loss, break even etc, also done a survival sheet to work out what I need to live on, Im in the process of looking at my competitors prices but a couple are doing it with no experience at all, one my ex brother in law, but advertises himself as a "professional valeter and detailer"


Edit... VvvvvV the below won't be the case as you're not eligible for their program! 
So are you looking for a loan from "The Princes Trust"??

They'll help you A LOT if so! And as mentioned previously in another thread, a friend of mine went through this and I know how it all works, I helped him with a lot of his financials :thumb:

There are lots of hidden things


----------



## Adam Dolphin (Jan 12, 2015)

Speaking purely from business experience and not detailing or valeting business experience. You can go flying into things when your down all guns blazing without doing research and come unstuck when you realise you just can't compete for whatever reason. Might be a guy in your area that charges everybody peanuts, yeah he might not make a lot but the challenge you will face in educating people that the extra £15 you charge has value isn't worth the hassle. (been here, done all this)
Also some of the worlds most successful people start when their backs against the wall, but with there hunger and hard work also everything is calculated, hard work and skill doesn't guaruntee anything in business.
Do your research be a step ahead, know where your going.
Wish you all the best.:thumb:


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

20vKarlos said:


> So are you looking for a loan from "The Princes Trust"??
> 
> They'll help you A LOT if so! And as mentioned previously in another thread, a friend of mine went through this and I know how it all works, I helped him with a lot of his financials :thumb:
> 
> There are lots of hidden things


No its from the NEA - New Enterprise Allowance - scheme run by the government through the job centre but its hard work, I know I need a bigger budget but on anything over £2500 there is more paper work and interviews, so they try and keep you to the £2500


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> It is good for me indeed
> 
> Feels nice to be more knowledgeable cleaning my car than people who have no clue and wreck other people's cars trying to make a few bucks
> 
> Just see these same threads over and over


way i understand his post he's been at a fixed place and is asking about mobile hence the sencible questions.
Why would he wreck some ones car?
If the same threads get on your **** dont read or keep your snide nasty remarks to yourself:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

chrisc said:


> way i understand his post he's been at a fixed place and is asking about mobile hence the sencible questions.
> Why would he wreck some ones car?
> If the same threads get on your **** dont read or keep your snide nasty remarks to yourself:thumb:


What's nasty or snide?

He's saying he's got all this experience yet in the same post saying he has no idea how to clean cars


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Exactly this. I'm sure the same people digging you out would be digging you out on the "people on the dole" thread.
> 
> Is it so hard to give the chap some advice on the questions he's asked. If it falls flat on it'd face it has no effect o you what so ever. At least they are asking for help and probably in the right place.
> 
> ...


It's a government scheme that is paying for the business. So technically is does have effect on everyone that is paying taxes.

I wish the guy success, but he's heading into a market that is at saturation point.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> What's nasty or snide?you
> 
> He's saying he's got all this experience yet in the same post saying he has no idea how to clean cars


No hes not at all he asking for advise no where does it say he does not know how to clean a car.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I wish the guy success, but he's heading into a market that is at saturation point.


The mans been static Valeting for twenty years, bit late to take up landscape gardening or the like, let's all wish him well and hope he's not in that dole queue much longer.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> The mans been static Valeting for twenty years, bit late to take up landscape gardening or the like, let's all wish him well and hope he's not in that dole queue much longer.


He has indeed and he has found himself unemployed for the same reason of saturation in the market.

This site is hit with requests every single week for advice to go mobile. Every request for starting a business has multiple questions that the person should know before even entering a market.

Strangely 99% of people asking these questions are members who have just joined. They've been active in the market so long with vast experience, yet often seem to know little.

I hate to see a man unemployed, but there is far more jobs out here than valeting cars.

If it was me I'd not be risking thousands of pounds on something I didn't think would work. At least the risk isn't his in this case, it is government funded.

There is no market for valeting in most areas. Everywhere I go there is someone offering services. Adverts through the door, posted in my work, local papers, at shopping centre car parks and there is many by the roadside.

There is also tons of guys on here doing cash in hand deals.

You've got to be really good to get good market share that attracts people.

After 20 years in the game and you find yourself jobless, you need to question why you haven't found your market.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It's a government scheme that is paying for the business. So technically is does have effect on everyone that is paying taxes.
> 
> I wish the guy success, but he's heading into a market that is at saturation point.


So once he's up and running and we assume he makes a success of it he will be paying back into the system.

Worthy investment if you ask me!


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> If I spent 20 years cleaning cars and didn't know how to clean seats or how much water I used then I'd seriously re think what business I should be in
> 
> It's not harsh at all, it's honesty


there's a difference with being honest and being rude because your sitting behind a screen, this happens a lot on forums, there is a certain way to answer these things and you sir are doing it wrong.

sorry but i'm sick of people on forums dishing out s**t to people just because your sitting behind a computer.

all that needs said is do your research and good luck. or link him to information that will help.


----------



## Adam Dolphin (Jan 12, 2015)

sgllan89 said:


> there's a difference with being honest and being rude because your sitting behind a screen, this happens a lot on forums, there is a certain way to answer these things and you sir are doing it wrong.
> 
> sorry but i'm sick of people on forums dishing out s**t to people just because your sitting behind a computer.
> 
> all that needs said is do your research and good luck. or link him to information that will help.


Even though I agree with you, If the chap can't deal with that sort of honesty from Kimo, then he needs to think twice about going into business. People tell you what they think it doesn't matter how it comes its how you interprit the information. In your case you just put a barrier up instead of taking Kimo's opinion. If your going to ask for peoples opinions, expect them.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

Adam Dolphin said:


> Even though I agree with you, If the chap can't deal with that sort of honesty from Kimo, then he needs to think twice about going into business. People tell you what they think it doesn't matter how it comes its how you interprit the information. In your case you just put a barrier up instead of taking Kimo's opinion. If your going to ask for peoples opinions, expect them.


I can deal with that but it was a simple question regarding how most decent professional valeters dry the customers seats, in a static unit you have ample heating which you can use.

And yes I do know how to clean seats, some people were kind enough to pm me while others think its mature and professional to ridicule someone on here.

Now the only way people are going to acquire knowledge is to ask, I'm sure you don't know everything in life and things that you don't know about you would surely ask about, correct?

No one is born with knowledge, we ask and learn from good decent advice given by people.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

And as much as that is agreed already shuggsi, we've got the Internet full of this information. I understand it's easier to start a thread about what to do, but if I started a thread in 2 minutes time to say, what's the best shampoo, I will be sent a link to 20 other threads that have been started previously, this is why we guide others towards the search button. It's all there already, just find it. 
Even if you search it on google, you can search "Drying Seats DetailingWorld" and something will come up, and sometimes, this method will bring up things that you hadn't even thought about for a completely different scenario. 

Just use the search button, it will provide results. :thumb:


----------



## Adam Dolphin (Jan 12, 2015)

shuggsi said:


> I can deal with that but it was a simple question regarding how most decent professional valeters dry the customers seats, in a static unit you have ample heating which you can use.
> 
> And yes I do know how to clean seats, some people were kind enough to pm me while others think its mature and professional to ridicule someone on here.
> 
> ...


As i said buddy I wish you all the best, I just can't understand how people argue over silly things. My last post wasn't directed at you all my point was is if you ask a question you will more than likely get an answer whether the person asking likes it or not. And Im sure you were aware of that when asking so no need for debates. And to answer your question yeah I ask but personally I search for the information to see if it is already there before doing the long winded asking and waiting for replies lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

sgllan89 said:


> there's a difference with being honest and being rude because your sitting behind a screen, this happens a lot on forums, there is a certain way to answer these things and you sir are doing it wrong.
> 
> sorry but i'm sick of people on forums dishing out s**t to people just because your sitting behind a computer.
> 
> all that needs said is do your research and good luck. or link him to information that will help.


You've obviously never met me

I'll only say here what I'll say to your face


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Your questions were very valid having worked static for 20 years and responses unjustified and ill informed. If they had more experience or knowledge within the industry rather than their driveway, they would realise the angle you are coming from. When i have a min will pm with any help i can offer i recommend hitting toto a pm for some useful help too.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Some years back in aid of children in need we washed cars at our company car park. We were inundated with cars to wash, 50% of these also wanted the inside hoovered. At the time I figured out £200 a day could easily be earned, water was on site so requirements for a van etc were minimal.

We are not talking detailing here or even valeting to any great extent just a quick and dirty (eh?) wash and vac at a modest cost. Speed of work is essential but build up a regular round of companies and a good living could be made.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

sgllan89 said:


> there's a difference with being honest and being rude because your sitting behind a screen, this happens a lot on forums, there is a certain way to answer these things and you sir are doing it wrong.
> 
> sorry but i'm sick of people on forums dishing out s**t to people just because your sitting behind a computer.
> 
> all that needs said is do your research and good luck. or link him to information that will help.


Maybe so but once you've been on this forum for a while, you'll see this exact thread or variations of it pop up frequently. People who are experienced valeters/detailers with multiple years experience asking basic beginner questions. Ok maybe kimo could have been a bit less caustic in his reply but to be fair an experienced valeter should know how to dry seats. 
As kerr pointed out, the search function is there to be used and all these questions and more will be answered.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Gentlemen, there is an incredibly simple answer to rudeness on forums, IF you feel the OP has asked a question that has been answered before and you dont want to post anything helpful - DONT POST!

SIMPLES!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

HALT!!!!

Nobody is to ever ask a question that has been asked before on this forum!!

There are threads every day that have been asked on more than a daily basis!! One of these pops up every other week and it's an excuse for those who wish to leap onto a band wagon.

Answer the guys questions ( if you actually have the ability to ). What does it matter if he makes a success or failure of his business to you?

He's actually asked some very decent questions and for the people who have questioned his experience he has come back with a reasonable response as to why he doesn't have that knowledge. Perhaps your reading skills are worse than his knowledge on drying car seats.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

20vKarlos said:


> And as much as that is agreed already shuggsi, we've got the Internet full of this information. I understand it's easier to start a thread about what to do, but if I started a thread in 2 minutes time to say, what's the best shampoo, I will be sent a link to 20 other threads that have been started previously, this is why we guide others towards the search button. It's all there already, just find it.
> Even if you search it on google, you can search "Drying Seats DetailingWorld" and something will come up, and sometimes, this method will bring up things that you hadn't even thought about for a completely different scenario.
> 
> Just use the search button, it will provide results. :thumb:


No problem

Will use Google instead of the forum


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Shuggsi....I think it was these first few words...'Im an experienced valeter with over 20 years in the trade'... which has sparked off the negative comments, not so much the specific questions you've asked.

Crack-on son....and good luck.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

shuggsi said:


> No problem
> 
> Will use Google instead of the forum


Don't be put off - you are welcome here.

If using Google, type your search term then add a space and then " site: www.detailingworld.com" (without quotes) and Google will search these forums better than the forums own search engine will.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

These type of threads always end up in some kind of argument.I knew this would be the case when I first saw the thread.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> HALT!!!!
> 
> Nobody is to ever ask a question that has been asked before on this forum!!
> 
> ...


Read my first reply on this thread. I answered as many, if not all of the questions... If I was blunt, well hey, that's just the way it was.



shuggsi said:


> No problem
> 
> Will use Google instead of the forum


Nobody said, jog on, but if that's the way you feel mate, you know how to log out.

Also, just to add my perspective in this, my judgement is irrelivent to everybody else, your opinion of shuggsi is your opinion only, not mine. 
I do not have an opinion on shuggsi as a person, however I have an opinion on what's being asked, that's what and why my opinion is based.

I tried to be informative, and actually seemed to be the only person asking Shuggsi questions in return, to try and build a better picture of the scenario he was in.

If my opinion isn't liked, simply don't reply. 
Sometimes my opinion or my reply may not be what everyone wants to see, but somebody will agree as they have a similar view.

I'm not here to upset people, far from in, but I will share my opinion.:thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

golftdi said:


> These type of threads always end up in some kind of argument.I knew this would be the case when I first saw the thread.


Yep people don't ever want to see someone make a success and do well for them self, it's petty

Will it be easy, probably not but it's up to the OP to make the choice. He's only asking for some advice

And people saying 20 years doesn't know what he's doing, he's going from static to mobile and there is a big difference in getting prepped

Also I love how nearly every thread gets the old search function reply. Yes it can be a little annoying to see very similar threads on a regular basis, but would you rather nobody posts and the forum starts to die ? It will then turn into every other forum, where the same few people reply to every thread with a bombardment of negative comments.....oh wait....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> Read my first reply on this thread. I answered as many, if not all of the questions... If I was blunt, well hey, that's just the way it was.
> 
> Nobody said, jog on, but if that's the way you feel mate, you know how to log out.
> 
> ...


Your first reply was probably exactly was the OP was looking for? I don't think I criticised your posts directly?

As I say he's asked specific questions for a reason.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

If you're thinking of doing 2 full valets per day then you talking 10 phone calls per week so you'd need to start advertising straight away,depending where you advertised you could be talking big money for that,that's why I and others suggested ooking for regular work instead of or as well as.No good leaflet dropping to private customers imo as a good % of them probably go straight in the bin.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Shuggsi, feel free to give us a ring to discuss your insurance options. We have a range of affordable Public Liability Insurance for Valeters & Detailers and can offer payment by monthly instalments to help with cash flow on most our policies.

You might want to also consider Goods In Transit Insurance to cover your tools and equipment against theft or damage. This really depends on the value of your kit as it stands, or may be something you will want to consider later on as the value of your equipment and stock grows.

If you can do without the need to move customer's vehicles then this will save you a substantial sum of money. Motor Trade Insurance could easily suck up your whole budget if you wanted cover for higher end vehicles! However, if you are working on day to day type vehicles (with little or no exposure to sports, performance and high end cars) and your profile fits, there may be a relatively cheap option available to you.

If you are using your own car, you will need to inform your current insurers of your change of occupation and also that your car will be used to go to jobs and carry equipment. You will almost definitely loose any "driving other cars" extension that you may have under your policy. Some insurers won't insure you and you may need to look for alternative cover.

If you are buying a van, then you will need the appropriate commercial vehicle insurance. Water tanks and sigh writing will need to be disclosed. You will also start your NCB from scratch, unless the van is replacing your car and the NCB can be transferred.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Well i would have thought after twenty years OP would know what he is doing AND have the trade supplier contacts by now.
Van well you could go small or you could look at a swb transit there is plenty of room to expand rather than have to upgrade it later.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Unfortunately, people can be quite rude/abrupt/harsh when placed behind the safety of a computer keyboard, and although what they are saying may be true, they wouldn't speak to a stranger like that if they were face to face.

Ultimately, he's making positive moves to try and improve his life, and only asked for some advice without expecting to be slated. He states he's an experienced valeter, but not mobile valeter, hence the questions..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Andy-P said:


> Unfortunately, people can be quite rude/abrupt/harsh when placed behind the safety of a computer keyboard, and although what they are saying may be true, they wouldn't speak to a stranger like that if they were face to face.


Key board warriors


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

TBF the seats question was misleading and looked from the first post like the OP didn't know how to get them dry. There was no mention at first of how he got them dry in a unit, all we were informed was he was an experienced valeter. He could've been working in a hand car wash/vac business for all we know and never cleaned a seat in his life.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sometimes old sayings ring true, in this case it's:

If you've got nothing nice to say then just say nothing at all.

Sutty.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Andy-P said:


> Unfortunately, people can be quite rude/abrupt/harsh when placed behind the safety of a computer keyboard, and although what they are saying may be true, they wouldn't speak to a stranger like that if they were face to face.
> 
> Ultimately, he's making positive moves to try and improve his life, and only asked for some advice without expecting to be slated. He states he's an experienced valeter, but not mobile valeter, hence the questions..


I'd say anything I say on here to someone's face

If you ask for advice you should take it wether positive or negative

And if you can't take a few negative comments then blimey when you upset a customer you're gonna have a nervous breakdown


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Here here kimo
I say what i mean and mean what i say.
And yes i would say everything i say on here to anybodies face no questions.
At least people know where they stand with me.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

Kimo73 said:


> I'd say anything I say on here to someone's face
> 
> If you ask for advice you should take it wether positive or negative
> 
> And if you can't take a few negative comments then blimey when you upset a customer you're gonna have a nervous breakdown


Hi Kimo

What was it like when you started up mobile valeting/detailing? was it hard? did you have customers already? or are you fixed base? all expert advice would be grateful.

Would help me avoid any pitfalls along the way

Shuggsi


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Here here kimo
> I say what i mean and mean what i say.
> And yes i would say everything i say on here to anybodies face no questions.
> At least people know where they stand with me.


It's a shame you haven't bothered to answer my questions...but that's another topic.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its not that difficult but the one thing to remember is
"You are only as good as your last job"
It takes years to get a good name out there mobile. It takes one **** up on a seat or one slip on the paint to ruin you.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

have i missed out on something?

many ways to clean seats steamer,micro fibre and spray,an extraction machine and dry cleaning,a may of missed some others.
Many factors to be taken into consideration i.e is the fabric fragile does it require a specialist chemical is it stained has it bubble gum stuck to it in other word hundreds of scenario's,the secret is not to over wet the seats in the first place switch the engine on and leave it running with the blowers on.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

shuggsi said:


> What was it like when you started up mobile valeting/detailing? was it hard? did you have customers already? or are you fixed base? all expert advice would be grateful.
> 
> Would help me avoid any pitfalls along the way
> 
> Shuggsi


Its a lot harder to get regular customers nowadays as a lot of companys would have their company cars cleaned as a tax deductable expense when I first started in 1998. The government soon saw to that and a lot of the car owners now have personal lease so that perk goes out of the window. Apparently there are ways around that but I,m unaware of them myself . 
There is still work out there but over the years I've been valeting I,ve seen valeters come and go within a year as they start off too cheap and realise its not worth the hard work for little pay. The trouble is when they pack up their old customers expect you to work for the same price abd with the influx of hand car wash sites here there and everywhere in the last ten years its even harder to attract new customers despite the fact you know you do a better job, but its convincing a potential customer that you do. 
I was lucky in that I bought an already running business and have kept the majority of customers along the way, Ive lost a few on the way(some on purpose)too but if you keep at it you'll find when one door closes another opens.
If you get this grant do you have to pay it back or just prove you have spent it on the business?


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

dcj said:


> Its a lot harder to get regular customers nowadays as a lot of companys would have their company cars cleaned as a tax deductable expense when I first started in 1998. The government soon saw to that and a lot of the car owners now have personal lease so that perk goes out of the window. Apparently there are ways around that but I,m unaware of them myself .
> There is still work out there but over the years I've been valeting I,ve seen valeters come and go within a year as they start off too cheap and realise its not worth the hard work for little pay. The trouble is when they pack up their old customers expect you to work for the same price abd with the influx of hand car wash sites here there and everywhere in the last ten years its even harder to attract new customers despite the fact you know you do a better job, but its convincing a potential customer that you do.
> I was lucky in that I bought an already running business and have kept the majority of customers along the way, Ive lost a few on the way(some on purpose)too but if you keep at it you'll find when one door closes another opens.
> If you get this grant do you have to pay it back or just prove you have spent it on the business?


Yeah the grant has to be paid back over 3years which is a bugger. On the other subject regarding customers, I am already being asked to give them a shout, most of the customers have dealt with me when i worked for local dealerships in the past so they know my standards of work and how I approach customers, In the area where I am most people know each other so basically its all word of mouth really. I believe it will be harder in a city where there is more competition and valeting companies close together, plus the "pop up wash and go's" they come then disappear after a few weeks, but the thing is, a lot of people like to have their car looking good and some dont have the time to do it themselves.

As the old say goes "nothing ventured, nothing gained"

Shuggsi


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

suspal said:


> have i missed out on something?
> 
> many ways to clean seats steamer,micro fibre and spray,an extraction machine and dry cleaning,a may of missed some others.
> Many factors to be taken into consideration i.e is the fabric fragile does it require a specialist chemical is it stained has it bubble gum stuck to it in other word hundreds of scenario's,the secret is not to over wet the seats in the first place switch the engine on and leave it running with the blowers on.


Yeah done the seats that way in the past, I was just asking about getting seats dried at customers premises, yeah run the car until the seats are dry is good but eats away at time. There were products on the market that was a foam, you simply sprayed on, leave for a few minutes then hoover off, but cant remember the name of it and havent really found anything that comes close to it.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

shuggsi said:


> Yeah done the seats that way in the past, I was just asking about getting seats dried at customers premises, yeah run the car until the seats are dry is good but eats away at time. There were products on the market that was a foam, you simply sprayed on, leave for a few minutes then hoover off, but cant remember the name of it and havent really found anything that comes close to it.


Autosmart do Brisk foam in a can but its not really that good for really dirty cars. You could do the interior first and leave the engine running while you work on the exterior, obviously being careful that the keys don't get locked in.


----------



## shuggsi (Jan 18, 2015)

dcj said:


> Autosmart do Brisk foam in a can but its not really that good for really dirty cars. You could do the interior first and leave the engine running while you work on the exterior, obviously being careful that the keys don't get locked in.


That was my concern also plus some customers van be really funny about leaving their car running while its drying


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

for the interior, how about something like this? If you are using a generator it will run off that.


----------

